# Suicide Prevention Classes



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is any suicide prevention classes coming up?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

idk but bring a pillow!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Hey Rok, is this the gun they issued to you? If so, please go to the range ASAP. If you don't have an answer to a legitimate question.....*


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

If so, it would be listed somewhere here;

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopssub...Specialized&L7=Specialized+Programs&sid=Eeops


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

oh man that was a good one! is that a souvenir that you got from your department?

this is SI prevention not a way to help you! which ovb you need alot of help! 

besides that class was like 6 hr class that could of been taught in 2 hrs


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

rokurmthr61 said:


> oh man that was a good one! is that a souvenir that you got from your department?
> 
> this is SI prevention not a way to help you! which ovb you need alot of help!
> 
> besides that class was like 6 hr class that could of been taught in 2 hrs


It must be tough to use a keyboard instead of your usual writing implements;


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

Forget the prevention class.... When is the suicide education class?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

here i will tell you take your duty gun put the barrel in your mouth, you following? 
and make sure the safety is off and pull the trigger! 

if you need any help housingcop will show you then delta~!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

rokurmthr61 said:


> here i will tell you take your duty gun put the barrel in your mouth, you following?
> and make sure the safety is off and pull the trigger!
> 
> if you need any help housingcop will show you then delta~!


You are a complete IDIOT I guess your time out taught you nothing.
Say GOODBYE.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Thanks Harry. At least I got kicked off twice for legitimate reasons. Nice knowing you rok. Your 150+ posts were as useless as ice in the arctic. *


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *Thanks Harry. At least I got kicked off twice for legitimate reasons. Nice knowing you rok. Your 150+ posts were as useless as ice in the arctic. *


the Arctic is melting! it needs all the ice it can get!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

ohnotwice is also rokurmthr, FYI.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I have to take this class as well....not looking forward to it. Use the link DELTA provided for listing information.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone who honestly tried to help w/this question. I found a class at STCC on June 2.


----------

